# My birthday and christmas has come together :)



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I visited a guy today and used to do drain cleaning, cut a long story short I ended up walking out with a Spartan 300 and an R600 for a crate of beer!

The 600 is just a machine, no cables.
The Spartan is complete, don't know the cable size but it's seized in the drum. 

I know nothing about cable machines apart from reading the brilliant posts on here. 

Any comments good, bad or ugly very welcome.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got the Ridgid equivalent of that Rothenberger (never used it, yet) I have used the Spartan 300. I like the Spartan line. It's a good machine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Spartan is a well-made machine. I used to use a Spartan 1065 at a company I used to work for. That machine had some big time torque.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you get the 300 drum also, or just the 100 drum?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

nice come up! i love it when that happens :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mendota is about 90 minutes from me. I have a Spartan 100. Good machine.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I like Spartan equip. Get yourself a gallon of WD-40 or an equal penetrating oil and let that cable marinade. You will find she is like new in no time. Good score... 

I have never seen the Rothenberger machine. Looks like a Rigid K - 60. 

BTW... It is a pleasure having you post with us and the details of your photos. Really cool to see the different ways our craft is practiced around the world.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Did you get the 300 drum also, or just the 100 drum?


300 drum?
100 drum?

sorry i have no idea what you mean, we dont really use these machines over here and i certainly never have so i guess there are different sized drums/cables for the spartan?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The 300 drum is larger to hold longer lengths of thicker cable for mainline stoppages. The 100 is for thinner cables for smaller lines.

http://www.spartantool.com/cablemachines.asp


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

JK949 said:


> The 300 drum is larger to hold longer lengths of thicker cable for mainline stoppages. The 100 is for thinner cables for smaller lines.
> 
> http://www.spartantool.com/cablemachines.asp


ah right ok good stuff, so i have the 100 drum?


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I'm jealous! How many beers are in a crate by the way?


----------

